# Post your favorite movie locations



## Chris Blount

Thought it would be fun to start a thread with pictures of movie locations. 

Usually this time of year I watch one of my all time fabs Edward Scissorhands. In the end credits it tells where the street is located.

A simple Google street view search reveals the "Bogs" house (on the right) where Edward Scissorhands stayed along with the street leading down to the entrance of the mountain castle.

Also pictured is where the final scene of Logan's Run was shot in the Fort Worth, TX water gardens. Yes, that's me.


----------



## Chris Blount

Here's another one.

This is the school house building featured in "The Birds" located in Bodega Bay, CA. When I visited there back in 2003, it was a private residence. I imagine it still is.


----------



## Chris Blount

Ok, I'm kind of cheating on this one but here is me and fellow mod Richard King in front of the Alamo where all sorts of stuff has been filmed. Two filmings I witnessed here were a scene from "Miss Congeniality" with Sandra Bullock where she played the glasses. I also saw a scene shot here from the movie "Selena".


----------



## jeffshoaf

Chris Blount said:


> Ok, I'm kind of cheating on this one but here is me and fellow mod Richard King in front of the Alamo where all sorts of stuff has been filmed. Two filmings I witnessed here were a scene from "Miss Congeniality" with Sandra Bullock where she played the glasses. I also saw a scene shot here from the movie "Selena".


You didn't see PeeWee filming in the basement?


----------



## ibglowin

So many possibilities here since they have been filming a boatload of movies in NM for the last 5 years now.

Here is one of my favorite hiking spots up in the Jemez Mountains about 20 miles away.

They filmed Wild Hogs a couple of years ago all around Northern New Mexico.

Here is the set (post shooting) of the pond/skinny dipping scene location as well as how it looked during the movie. The whole pond was fake!


----------



## Marlin Guy

From a number of films in the "chained heat" genre


----------



## ibglowin

Here is another recent one from Terminator: Salvation. Most of if not all of the movie was shot on location in NM.

The Rio Grande Gorge Bridge (in reality) and during the movie. Looks like a bit of CGI for sure!


----------



## WERA689

Nobody has a pic of the Georgetown staircase from The Exorcist?


----------



## TalladegaTommy

KINGPIN


----------



## Dario33

WERA689 said:


> Nobody has a pic of the Georgetown staircase from The Exorcist?


D'oh -- I have it on film, but no digital copy.  Took a picture of _the _house as well.


----------



## dmurphy

It's not a film, but I can name almost all the locations in The Sopranos ... they're everyday places for me.

Especially where Phil Leotardo got whacked - that's about 2 miles from me.


----------



## sigma1914

Necessary Roughness ...my alma mater, University of North Texas

Can't Buy Me Love ...Tucson High School and other Tucson places

Revenge of the Nerds ...University of Arizona


----------



## fluffybear

sigma1914 said:


> Necessary Roughness ...my alma mater, University of North Texas
> 
> Can't Buy Me Love ...Tucson High School and other Tucson places
> 
> Revenge of the Nerds ...University of Arizona


Let's also throw in:

Old Tucson - home to countless westerns

Mescal (Back lot for Old Tucson) - again countless westerns


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Del Cornado Hotel in San Diego...

*Some LIke It Hot

Baywatch

Many others*


----------



## barryb

If we are talking places from movies _we have visited:_










(pick one of many old Westerns for that one) Monument Valley, Utah/AZ


----------



## fluffybear

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Del Cornado Hotel in San Diego...
> 
> *Some LIke It Hot
> 
> Baywatch
> 
> Many others*


The Del (Coronado itself for that matter) is a fantastic site for movies.


----------



## SayWhat?

They're shooting the remake of "Red Dawn" in downtown Detroit. I'll try to link to some of the scenes later. I have no idea where the original was shot.


----------



## ibglowin

SayWhat? said:


> They're shooting the remake of "Red Dawn" in downtown Detroit. I'll try to link to some of the scenes later. I have no idea where the original was shot.


Thats an easy one since it was shot all over Northern New Mexico as well, especially Las Vegas, NM which is where Patrick Swayze bought a ranch after the filming was completed. He spent quite a bit of time there this last year before he passed.


----------



## dettxw

Vasquez Rocks is quite popular as a site for filming. It's located in the San Gabriel Mountains next to Route 14 on the way from Santa Clarita to Palmdale/Lancaster in the Mohave Desert.

It's cool to see places that you've actually been to in TV shows and movies. Once upon a time I lived in Palmdale.


----------



## sigma1914

fluffybear said:


> Let's also throw in:
> 
> Old Tucson - home to countless westerns
> 
> Mescal (Back lot for Old Tucson) - again countless westerns


Ahh yes...I miss Old Tucson, I loved it as a kid.


----------



## Chris Blount

dettxw said:


> View attachment 20273
> 
> 
> Vasquez Rocks is quite popular as a site for filming. It's located in the San Gabriel Mountains next to Route 14 on the way from Santa Clarita to Palmdale/Lancaster in the Mohave Desert.
> 
> It's cool to see places that you've actually been to in TV shows and movies. Once upon a time I lived in Palmdale.


Good one. I've always wanted to go there.


----------



## SayWhat?

Soviet occupation of Detroit.


----------



## jeffshoaf

The movie "June Bug" was shot in several locations around the Piedmont area of North Carolina. At the end of the movie, two of the characters are going back home up north after visiting family in the area and they pass a "Miles to" sign that I pass pretty much every day on my way home north of Winston-Salem on Hwy 52.


----------



## Chris Blount

SayWhat? said:


> Soviet occupation of Detroit.


Great pics. Did you take those? I'm sort of looking forward to seeing that movie.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

dettxw said:


> View attachment 20273
> 
> 
> Vasquez Rocks is quite popular as a site for filming. It's located in the San Gabriel Mountains next to Route 14 on the way from Santa Clarita to Palmdale/Lancaster in the Mohave Desert.
> 
> It's cool to see places that you've actually been to in TV shows and movies. Once upon a time I lived in Palmdale.


Yes, for you geeks it was the site for planet Vulcan in both the TV and movie _Star Trek._


----------



## Chris Blount

Here's a good one for this time of year. The building used in Die Hard located in Beverly Hills. It's actually FOX's HQ.


----------



## SayWhat?

No, I didn't take them.

Another place in movies that I've been to is the Grand Hotel on Mackinaw Island. I know it was in "Somewhere in Time" and possibly others.


----------



## ibglowin

Ha!

Nakatomi Plaza!

I just rewatched that the other night on EncoreHD. Still one of all time Xmas flics to watch each holiday season. :lol:



Chris Blount said:


> Here's a good one for this time of year. The building used in Die Hard located in Beverly Hills. It's actually FOX's HQ.


----------



## Chris Blount

ibglowin said:


> Ha!
> 
> Nakatomi Plaza!
> 
> I just rewatched that the other night on EncoreHD. Still one of all time Xmas flics to watch each holiday season. :lol:


Agree! I watched it the other night on Blu-Ray.

What's funny is I can't believe how far things have progressed in the last 20 years in home theater. Back in 1989 I thought it was cool watching the widescreen version on laserdisc on a 25" TV. Now I have a 106" 1080p projection system. It finally felt like the way I experienced it when I first saw Die Hard in a theater.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Ecola State Park, Oregon (Kindergarten Cop- the summer fair scene).


----------



## SayWhat?

Chris Blount said:


> Here's a good one for this time of year. The building used in Die Hard located in Beverly Hills. It's actually FOX's HQ.


I don't know if it was this one or one of the sequels, but the airport scene was shot at Phelps-Collins airport outside Alpena, MI where I spent several weeks in summers with the MI Air National Guard. The airport doubled as an Air Guard training base.


----------



## Chris Blount

The house where the Stratfords lived in "10 Things I Hate About You" courtesy of Google Street View (watched it last night on Blu-Ray. One of the best teen movies ever made IMHO).


----------



## erosroadie

Road to Perdition.

Filmed in my town (Geneva, IL) for part of it. Jude Law in "Bank of Geneva robbery scene."


----------



## BubblePuppy

As a scuba diver/cave diver my favorite movie locations are any underwater settings, especially tropical locales.


----------



## BattleZone

Politics aside, San Francisco is one of the most beautiful cities in the US and has been a very popular set for TV shows and movies for decades.

A few notible locations:









The Palace Of Fine Arts

Movies:
Vertigo
The Rock
So I Married An Axe Murderer
Time After Time









The Golden Gate Bridge









Cable Cars (with Alcatraz Island in the background)









Nob Hill

These are almost cliche, appearing in virtually every movie or TV show shot in SF, including:

Bullitt
Dirty Harry (and sequels)
Basic Instinct
Pacific Heights
and dozens more

TV:
The Streets Of San Francisco
Nash Bridges









The world famous Fairmont hotel. Nothing is ever shot in SF without a shot of this place; it even starred as the "St. Gregory" in the series "Hotel."









Looking down Columbia street at The Transamerica Pyramid, with the green Sentinel Building, home of Francis Ford Coppola and George Lucas's American Zoetrope studios and the Zoetrope Cafe, in the foreground.


----------

